# thinking of switching up my training routine



## Sledge (Jun 11, 2015)

I've done Westside style training forr years. Kinda stagnating and I'm thinking of switching it up. Is the cube method different enough to break through plateaus?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 11, 2015)

How are you stagnating? The whole premise of the conjugate method is to avoid stagnation.


----------



## snake (Jun 12, 2015)

I'll defer to Steel on this, he likes to read a lot about methods.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 12, 2015)

I assume by stagnating you mean a bit bored with it?


----------



## Sledge (Jun 12, 2015)

My lifts are currently improving, but yes, I'm getting bored.  I've always trained for strength, but I think I want to start adding some hypertrophy stuff.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 12, 2015)

Gotta mix it up sledge. 
Mix up reps sets weights exercises.
for a little try not following a program just do stuff you want to do. Try some new stuff


----------

